# Official NXT Discussion Thread 6/15



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Riley wrestling/winning plz.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

after a promo of course


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

include some input from the Miz kthx


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

More Kaval, tbh.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Senshi in action is what I hope for.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm hoping for Kaval in action, and Eli Cottonwood...not in action.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> after a promo of course


Well, that goes without saying.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a rare Breed.

I LOVE that line.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

well last week the 4 worst wrestled this week the 4 best in nxt will probably wrestle


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

What's this talk of Riley winning, he is like this season's danielson, and you ALL know how that ended up.

I still think it's percy watson.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley mic time and winning a match, and Kaval winning a match and I will be a happy camper.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you can't have riley wrestle without talking first, you just can't.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

has the spoilers started yet?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Really hoping for a kaval match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Kaval and Alex Riley wrestle tonight they are clearly the two fan-favorites in the early stages of the competition.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's SHOWTIME! 
Ready for some Percy Watson.
And some Alex Riley, Kaval, and maybe some Mcguli....


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

cottonwood has to be the tallest emo ever


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

if you're gonna win.....make it......a win :lmao


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

they are still..... wild and young? huh?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> cottonwood has to be the tallest emo ever


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley debut? This will be my first look at him wrestling, he better be what you guys say he is.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Showtime wearing purple lol the last time I saw a guy wear purple was 1-2-3 Kid (X-Pac)


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Eli really looks like a serial killer


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wooooo percy!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DO THE DOG BARK! 
I couldn't stop laughing at that. 

And I can never stop laughing at Percy.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

What was the song playing while the rookies came out? It's much better than Wild and Young.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla looks awesome


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

glad to see ryder okay after getting a concussion last night


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

First Divas to EVER be NXT pros. Remind me, how long has this show been running? fpalm


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> What was the song playing while the rookies came out? It's much better than Wild and Young.


Get Through This by Art of Dying


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

"The intercontinental Kofi Kingston, with a title defense this sunday at the fatal four way ppv"
nice spoiler cole


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's The Miz?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Enforcer said:


> What was the song playing while the rookies came out? It's much better than Wild and Young.


Art of Dying "Get Thru This"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Layla looks awesome


When doesn't she? Haha.


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

Ummmmmmm.... there's no IC title match advertised for Sunday yet lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Alex Riley debut? This will be my first look at him wrestling, he better be what you guys say he is.


They never are, WWE waters down indy wrestlers beyond recognition.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TheRealThing said:


> Get Through This by Art of Dying


Great song by a great, relatively unknown band. Good to see them getting some big publicity.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Preach it MVP


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Meh, must the Pros come out to "Wild and Young"???

I thought the point of the beat down on NXT last week was to show who is boss and who still has a ways to go.

Everyone coming out to the same music kinda hampers the Pros credibility IMO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval and Laycool are hilarious.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

TheRealThing said:


> Get Through This by Art of Dying





bme said:


> Art of Dying "Get Thru This"


Thank you both.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at laycool


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kaval is getting some lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL Percy lookin like he has to take a sh*t


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> "The intercontinental Kofi Kingston, with a title defense this sunday at the fatal four way ppv"
> nice spoiler cole


And yet they don't get rid of Cole for spoiling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh hell yeah!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kaval/Riley

hell yeah


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kaval vs. Alex Riley wow?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This should be good ...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Aw shit, having the two best rookies going at it means one has to lose lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Riley vs. Kaval

Damn this will be good. lol Kaval is not happy with Laycool running around him like that.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

dude. this should be main event. not opening match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley is going to tell Laycool to make like a tree and get out of there.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

How Kaval keeps his face straight through all of that is a mystery.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Laycool (especially the cool part) are such sluts. the way they fawn over kaval. They are worse then the bellas and that is saying alot.


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope this match is good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kaval is lucky. 

And this match should be great, from hearing everyone talk about these two.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! The two i want to see the most in the ring are going up against each other.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Laycool (especially the cool part) are such sluts. the way they fawn over kaval. They are worse then the bellas and that is saying alot.


well to be fair...Kaval..is just one guy...
The Bella's had many many guest hosts


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Low Ki/Kaval is a pimp

Kaval against Alex Riley is going to be awesome. Oh and wwe please give riley promo time before their match


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Alex Riley's presence is there ... but I'm waiting to see what he does in the ring to crown him NXT .. winner...

FWIW, it is an absolute shame what they have done with a few of these guys for gimmicks...

Percy Watson looks like a comeplete fucking joke

Husky Harris is a jobber's name if there ever was one

just sad


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

dawgs101 said:


> Meh, must the Pros come out to "Wild and Young"???


no. they should come out to the wrestlemania theme. like linda mcmahon.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> well to be fair...Kaval..is just one guy...
> The Bella's had many many guest hosts


The Bellas have an open leg policy :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That man does not sound like I would expect. Seems pretty intense though.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kaval's in a suit...suit=heel


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice to see some non-WWE footage and photos for Kaval.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That voice has to make the ladies wet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cool vid about him


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh god McCool on commentary...her voice hurts my ears.
Can't wait for Kaval to go postal on them


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg kaval is one lucky sob, i know he trying to stay in character but i know deep inside him, he's enjoying every second of laycool touching all over him, i know we all would wouldn't we?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LayCool isn't that bad on commentary, actually. I'm surprised.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God I don't want to listen to Laycool or Cole when watching a good match.

*presses mute button*

Thank god for the mute button.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Laycool sucks on commentating as well, can't they do ANYTHING right?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy crap Kaval is awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Laycool are extremely annoying at the announce table lol. Where is The Miz tonight could he not make the Smackdown/NXT Tapings or something?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> Laycool sucks on commentating as well, can't they do ANYTHING right?


Layla being sexy is always right


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

McCool is teaching Kaval, huh? It's only a matter of time before his entire moveset is compiled of other wrestler's finishers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao laycool is hilarious


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

LayCool are so bad on commentary it's hilarious.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't get why Kaval is selling his neck when the impact was clearly to the ribs...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Laycool > Michael Cole

Well, at least they look good while being annoying.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Holy crap Kaval is awesome.


He's Low Ki of course he's awesome.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"get out of my face"

riley to ref

lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

why do laycool have to ruin the best possible matchup on this show?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I would happily follow Laycoolism. :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> why do laycool have to ruin the best possible matchup on this show?


i dont think they are, different opinions i guess.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE MIZ IS WITH DANIEL BRYAN SOMEWHERE GUYS I [email protected]!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never seen these two wrestle before. 
But this is already pretty awesome, the crowd is pretty hot!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole has a massive hard on for alex riley.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole's all up in the Miz again


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Haha I love Cole and Matthews catfighting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Kaval...aka Low Ki...aka Senshi is one of my favorites


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful People > Laycool > Rob Terry > Orlando Jordan


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaval makes it worth listening to those two morons...yeah, he's impressive.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I am liking Cole with the geek shots,

"at least I talk to women, josh"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm really liking this crowd. 
I really like Kaval's style.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cole ripping on the indy star again. In case anybody was wondering, Kaval is season 2's Bryan Danielson in every way.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Kaval kicks ASS... Not a one trick pony ie 450 splash...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I like this move by Kaval .... he needs to watch out with those chokes though ... what if that was a tie?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole really needs to stop sucking off Miz.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Riley with the FU?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good match and Miz's theme works so well for Alex Riley lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aw crap!!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Miz at tonight?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

"The Miz may be the greatest pro in history" loljericho who?


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Of course, I want to see someone I came to watch NXT for win.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

shit I totally forgot about NXT and I tuned in as Riley pinned Kaval. How was the match? and how has the show been in general?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Lmao @ Striker. "You're all sweaty."


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL STRIKER

The man is awesome.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

riley is breaking character. he's supposed to be allergic to striker :no:


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

excellent match!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not the best way to get Kaval over as a face. The fans would get behind him if they saw his finisher

Glad to see Kaval get some good moves in and Riley on the mic is always good


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

McCool's ass looks outstanding in that dress.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Riley with the FU?


TKO, previously used by Marc Mero and Test (and Jerry Lynn and ODB outside WWE)


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

SOMEONE GET THAT FUCKING MIC AWAY FROM JOHN MORRISON


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

just sit down John


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

holy shit morrison that was even bad for you.

zach is my favorite jesus lmfao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Zack Ryder is hilarious


----------



## pcwcubs1 (May 16, 2002)

Still not impressed with Riley and I usually like the internet darlings. Kaval was good. And Morrison really shouldn't be near the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao ryder


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That's right Lay-cool WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Who is the pro in the yellow shirt, he seems good on the mic. shame I haven't seen much of him.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> McCool's ass looks outstanding in that dress.


MMMyup...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

John is bad on the mic


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> McCool's ass looks outstanding in that dress.


:agree: She can be as obnoxious as she wants as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I now have a tie for worst guys on the mic....John Morrison has just joined Jeff Hardy with that infamous title. I had to turn the damn channel he was so damn bad...fpalm. Future world champion my ass!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If John Morrison doesn't get a world title in the next 2 years I think he's gonna be a midcarder for life.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kavaal just proved that he's definitely the best out of all the rookies.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Ax. _Murderer._


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Who is the pro in the yellow shirt, he seems good on the mic. shame I haven't seen much of him.


Zack ryder, he use to be part of the edgeheads


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice work from Riley and Kaval, these two have a very bright future. 

But wow, Morrison is fucking cringeworthy on the mic. That was difficult to sit through.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Cottonwood can very well be the next monster figure in the WWE, I know Undertaker can't be replaced but he has the charisma and physique.

He reminds me of a young mark calloway.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I think Miz is at E3.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cottonwood..my in ring style..is Khaliesc


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> Who is the pro in the yellow shirt, he seems good on the mic. shame I haven't seen much of him.


that's Zach Ryder


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to agree, Morrison is shit on the mic but he was even worse than usual tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval was definitely the standout of that match, despite the ending.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

bme said:


> just sit down John


Is he missing a link or something...between his brain and his mouth? I have stuck up for him in the past and said he's not as awful as everyone whinges about but damn he made me look like a liar just then!
Kaval was good, definitely impressed, Riley was...I think I need to see more.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Morrison was almost as bad as Titus was last week


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> :agree: She can be as obnoxious as she wants as far as I am concerned.


From behind, Michelle's had Layla beat two weeks in a row.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

What a contrast in mic work between Morrison and Ryder. 

" I um... ummm.... ummm... liked your kicks" REALLY? That was horrible.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Alex Riley vs. Kaval was awesome, but John Morrison's comment was god-awful. Probably the worst promo I've heard from him ever. It was so bad Kofi couldn't even say it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> I think Miz is at E3.


Oh yeah I forgot he is usually the guy who WWE sends to E3 to promote the next Smackdown vs. RAW game.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You can tell, John Morrison needs a script to talk or else he becomes a deer in the headlights, that was Titus O'Neill bad. Career midcarder.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thoughts ...

Neither guy particularly impressed me.

Riley has a good physique and looks to have mic skills. They needs polished, but there is something there. Riley has an intriguing finisher, (shades of the F5), so there is that.

Kaval just seemed awkward to me. At the end of the day, any successful wrestler needs to connect to the audience, and I don't know that he will connect with the kiddie audience all that much. 

Still, I have only seen each guy perform once, and my thoughts are completely open for change over the next few months.

To this point ... Riley >>> Kaval


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

riley didn't get much offense in but he showed he can sell ... guys who are usually 240+(riley is 250) don't always fall on their backs well and if they do then it's slow where as riley falls back quickly.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Is he missing a link or something...between his brain and his mouth? I have stuck up for him in the past and said he's not as awful as everyone whinges about but damn he made me look like a liar just then!
> Kaval was good, definitely impressed, Riley was...I think I need to see more.


I totally agree, the shoot was uncalled for, Kofi didn't help either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kaval was great but matching with Riley was a bit off since their styles are different but good match nonetheless


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Morrison really sounds this bad all the time. Even his best promos sound like he is reading from a fucking teleprompter. Guy just needs to let his ring actions talk for him....he has no business as a pro on NXT.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

john morrisin with the same shit again, " what you guys think" referring to the the fans, HELLO! matt striker clearly was asking what you think morrison, not the fans, gosh, dude is a retard, kinda feels like the pros are being tested too on this show and morrison is failing big time, in another news, laycool looking as hot as ever and it was cool they didn't get mad at kaval, kavl is still one lucky sob, and i have offically become a zack ryder fan, WWWYKI


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

vanboxmeer said:


> You can tell, John Morrison needs a script to talk or else he becomes a deer in the headlights, that was Titus O'Neill bad. Career midcarder.


yeah i was about to say. before he stood up he had that look "damn it striker why didn't you ask someone else?"


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> McCool's ass looks outstanding in that dress.


+ infinity


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Zack ryder, he use to be part of the edgeheads


Thanks a lot, any good examples of his matches. He got good time on raw in his match.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

TheRealThing said:


> From behind, Michelle's had Layla beat two weeks in a row.


Blasphemy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Who is the pro in the yellow shirt, he seems good on the mic. shame I haven't seen much of him.





dawgs101 said:


> Thoughts ...
> 
> Neither guy particularly impressed me.
> 
> ...


um the crowd was behind kaval


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Did anyone else lol at Kaval's head rubbing?


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

I like when Morrison is on the mic as a heel, but face just doesn't work.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Zack Ryder needs more mic time, and John Morrison can't handle a mic without a script or teleprompter.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Laycool > Rob Terry > Orlando Jordan


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow raw rebound and only one match in


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be epic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> Zack Ryder needs more mic time


i've said it many times that ryder's mic skills are underrated

his new york accent may turn off a few people though


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wow raw rebound and only one match in


36 minutes into the show....


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaval was very, very impressive in the ring. His character is kind of 'meh' right now and hopefully he develops into a heel, even though small guys with his type of moveset rarely are.

Not sure what to think of Eli Cottonwood. He's got the size but also looks a little awkward and sounds kind of off in his promos. He's from my home state though so I guess I have to pull for him...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> You can tell, John Morrison needs a script to talk or else he becomes a deer in the headlights, that was Titus O'Neill bad. Career midcarder.


"If you're gonna win...make it a win..." was Wrestlecrap level awful.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

icehouse said:


> 36 minutes into the show....


very true


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i've said it many times that ryder's mic skills are underrated
> 
> his new york accent may turn off a few people though


I'd be happy if they keep the mic on Miz/Kofi/Zack/Cody

Honestly the only terrible terrible pro mic workers are Mark Henry and Morrison. The rest are average at worse and they rarely get any time. Hopefully this show does some good for Zack 


I'm enjoying this promo even though its a Raw recap. Usually I hate these.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> um the crowd was behind kaval


I muted the TV and played pandora. I had no idea who the crowd was behind.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn is like am watching monday night nitro, this nxt thing is gold


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> I muted the TV and played pandora. I had no idea who the crowd was behind.


lol wonder why..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> Thanks a lot, any good examples of his matches. He got good time on raw in his match.


his 2 matches on ECW and Superstars against Christian & his match vs. Tommy Dreamer on ECW.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Here they go with this 25% shit again. Motherfuckers.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This PPV should be called "25% Chance"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

titus said make it a win again, HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Ryder hitting on his rookie lol


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

That was a WEAK behind the scenes moment...


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Damn, I didn't realize Zack Ryder was so nice...lol


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

make it a win. lol


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Tag team match up next. Y'know, both teams have a 50% chance to win.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> This PPV should be called "25% Chance"


It probably will be next year :cuss:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHA! 
"Make it a win"
That's going to be his catchphrase for sure!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Make it a win, brother.

Profound.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Husky is Fat.

Somewhere between Matt Hardy fat and Vickie Geuerro fat.


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see Perfects kid wrestle, hope he is good.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Husky is Fat.
> 
> Somewhere between Matt Hardy fat and Vickie Geuerro fat.


Vickie Guerrero is not fat anymore she is looking pretty good these days.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

not really digging how trent baretta getting his arse handed to him is in all of the rookies vignette videos :hmm:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> It probably will be next year :cuss:


The way they're coming up with these names lately I wouldn't be surprised.

Here comes, Mcguil.... I guess people could get used to it, 
but it's just so ridiculous, and random.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm Husky actually looks kind of interesting.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't mind Husky he just needs to lose a bit of the belly.
On a side note the ring announcers voice is fucking grating! I'm just saying, as a ring announcer she's supposed to not make people want to cover their ears.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I know this has been beaten to death, but it is very difficult to take Hennig's son seriously with the name they gave him. And this coming from a guy who liked 'Swagger' when he debuted. It is a shame too, because I am a huge Mr. Perfect fan.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

TheRealThing said:


> Tag team match up next. Y'know, both teams have a 50% chance to win.


each rookie has a 12.5% chance of winning NXT


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Husky is Fat.
> 
> Somewhere between Matt Hardy fat and Vickie Geuerro fat.












Nothing wrong with being fat


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Vickie Guerrero is not fat anymore she is looking pretty good these days.




:no:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Titus is just awful on the mic. I don't know if he's nervous or just doesn't know what to say.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> :no:


I'm not kidding I mean she doesn't look like a WWE Diva or anything like that but she has slimmed down A LOT.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I was choked with a tie"
They should add that to this commercial.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> Nothing wrong with being fat


Damn straight. One of the best big men in the business and had all the charisma in the world. The American Dream owned. Duke Rotundo (I refuse to call him Husky Harris) is a good big man in the ring.

And whoever said McCool's ass beat Layla's for the second week in the row, I want what you're smokin' because from where I'm sitting, I was just like "DAMN!" when I saw Layla in that dress, and "Meh" when I saw McCool.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Why couldn't he be Joe Perfect or Micheal Berfect, or even use Henning

Not the stupid name he has now.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Kofi chants==music to my ears.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

World's Strongest Jobber getting ready to job lol. I love Mark Henry but he is gonna be a mid-carder jobber for life.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd will be great for Smackdown.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Kofi is mega over


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Injuries can happen anytime." _Especially_ when you work a match with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark Henry is boring. The only good thing he has done recently was his attempt at running last night on RAW...


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Why couldn't he be Joe Perfect or Micheal Berfect, or even use Henning
> 
> Not the stupid name he has now.


Joe Perfect??? No

Michael Berfect???

Christ, might as well call him Michael Cole so that everyone hates him.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i need to see Something from Lucky Cannon. So far hes the most bland of the rookies. Hes just kind of there.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I actually think that Michael McGuilicutty has a pretty nice ring to it. Maybe that's because I like the sauce though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Botch from Cole.

He announced Kingston vs. McIntyre at F4W before SmackDown airs Friday.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OOOOOHHHHH
It's his mom's maiden name. 
Why not just say that to begin with?
But why go with that? Haha.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone think they are starting to push Zach Ryder a little bit I mean he has been picking up some wins lately and got a spot on NXT as a Pro. Creative is starting to give him some direction I think.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

I know I'm late, but I just came in to say Ryder is freaken awesome. LOL


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Soooo Mr. Perfect was just the baby daddy?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

His mom Beulah McGillicutty


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I actually think that Michael McGuilicutty has a pretty nice ring to it.


plus 1


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So they're going with the mother's name explaination. Funnily enough, I suggested that explaination in the Joe Hennig thread last week, I therefore demand credit, and a modest payment, from WWE creative.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> Joe Perfect??? No
> 
> Michael Berfect???
> 
> Christ, might as well call him Michael Cole so that everyone hates him.


typo... don't know how that happened.

I tinhk I hvae dsielyxa


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

peepoholic said:


> So they're going with the mother's name explaination. Funnily enough, I suggested that explaination in the Joe Hennig thread last week, I therefore demand credit, and a modest payment, from WWE creative.


I don't know if that's really his mother's real maiden name or not, but if it isn't that's still a pretty good reason to give him to use that name.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anyone think they are starting to push Zach Ryder a little bit I mean he has been picking up some wins lately and got a spot on NXT as a Pro. Creative is starting to give him some direction I think.


I think it is sort of a deal where he has a completely ridiculous gimmick, but he is making the most of it on the mic. So much so that he makes you want to care about him.

Count me as a fan of Ryder. I sort of feel like the WWE can create not only a few potential stars from the NXT 2 rooks, but Ryder as well.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope the fortunate son wins...

I also hope he does his father's name good and not deficate all over it like most of the other second or third generation superstars.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anyone think they are starting to push Zach Ryder a little bit I mean he has been picking up some wins lately and got a spot on NXT as a Pro. Creative is starting to give him some direction I think.


I'm glad they are starting push him. The guy is pretty awesome, he has a lot of charisma, pretty good in the ring. He has enough to keep you interested in him with a midcard push.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Layla's ass should be on every WWE weekly show and PPV and get the more t.v. time than anyone or anything. Everyone in favor say I. I


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God, this is nothing but headlocks and shoulderblocks, who is this Orton?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was sick!
And I liked Kofi's jump when he did it.Haha


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That finisher actually looked pretty damn awesome. McSpinnicuddy

That announcer is viciously terrible.


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

Unnecessary but cool looking neckbreaker.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I cried a little bit inside when the mention mr. perfect as a former IC champion.

1) Perfect should have went further.
2) The IC championship used to mean something.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Does Cody have a nose ring?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Kofi referring to someone he's younger than as the "kid".


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

HE'S GOT A NOSE STUD. AND A SWAGGAH LISP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cody buried lucky


----------



## pcwcubs1 (May 16, 2002)

What's up with the American Idol esqe judge comments from the Pros from ringside? I don't recall them doing this on Season 1.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody has a nose ring fpalm


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Man Cody has been impressing me since he left Legacy. Someone push this man on Smackdown please. Lisp and all.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TELL ME CODY DOES NOT HAVE A RING PIERCING!
What is up with that?
Is it a requirement for heels now?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Cody should know about losers... he's a jobber and all.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Does Cody have a nose ring?


Yea... that is unfortunate


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ratings Mark Henry Speaks lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Cody is looking more and more like a Chippendale dancer. His eyebrows also look done.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's insane how much Cody Rhodes has improved on the mic since his debut a couple years ago


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did Cody call someone boring...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This crowd is really hot


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Sphynxx said:


> Does Cody have a nose ring?


LMAO! You said the exact same thing I said but instead I said it out loud.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Did I hear a person say "I'm gonna f*** you up, cody." ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What!?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cody Rhodes for Most Improved!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Matt Striker is everyones b!tch lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> It's insane how much Cody Rhodes has improved on the mic since his debut a couple years ago


not much of an improvement, he now has a better platform. you should see his gilette commercial.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Announcers and commentators have been takin' some bumps lately.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Michelle McCool just did something nice?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Striker's really selling that punch, eh? I'm glad Cody's getting some kind of spotlight here.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Cody, that nose piercing looks as gay as Batista's bellybutton tattoo... 
Some things guys just should not do...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..it's ok for Cody to hit someone from behind and throw him off the stage...must be PG 13.5


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that they are building the pros too.
This will be good for Cody and Ryder.
Why hasn't Cody been on Smackdown lately??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If I had a ringside job I would go on strike right now. Where is the P.A.T.V. when you need them?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Michelle McCool just did something nice?


She gave me wood. That's pretty nice.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so..it's ok for Cody to hit someone from behind and throw him off the stage...must be PG 13.5


FIRE HIM, HE IS TOO VIOLENT FOR TV.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good show tonight, can't wait for next week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cody did a great job getting heat at the end. He's getting better and better every week.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

How long until Striker snaps and goes postal. He's certainly getting provoked enough. There's Cody, the season 1 rookies and don't forget Zack Ryder for stealing his finisher.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Matt Striker should change his name to Matt Stricken.

lol, amirite? prolly.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for the upskirt Michelle McCool!!!

PS: Cody´s nose piercing is soo gay....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Cody should know about losers... he's a jobber and all.


Most likely he'll be jobbing to Lucky next week.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I like that they are building the pros too.
> This will be good for Cody and Ryder.
> Why hasn't Cody been on Smackdown lately??


Yeah it's a good chance for the lesser-known pros.
Rhodes hasn't even been on Superstars recently, not sure what the hell is going on there.
The nose stud is old...and not the best thought-out accessory for someone that pretty.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> not much of an improvement, he now has a better platform. you should see his gilette commercial.


He's in a commercial already?!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

WTF is wrong with Cody? Really? Is he just the CM Punk of Season 2, only he REALLY dosen't want to be there at all? It's kind of funny, yet confusing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anyone think they are starting to push Zach Ryder a little bit I mean he has been picking up some wins lately and got a spot on NXT as a Pro. Creative is starting to give him some direction I think.


We thought the same thing about Carlito. Look how that turned out. lol.

But seriously, I get your point. NXT has given people a chance to show their mic skills and show their personality. It has helped most of the pros so far...except for John Morrison.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Another great show was really impressed by kaval/Riley


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Decent show. It's still abit rocky with the introduction of the new rookies, can't wait till it picks up in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> He's in a commercial already?!


There was a campaign, it was cody, jericho and cena all having 30 second tv spots. Cody's was surprisingly better then the other two.

(yes, even jericho, even though he did talk about when he had his gotee)


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> There was a campaign, it was cody, jericho and cena all having 30 second tv spots. Cody's was surprisingly better then the other two.
> 
> (yes, even jericho, even though he did talk about when he had his gotee)


Yeah he was good (Jericho's was epic though 'Chris Jericho doesn't live in his parent's basement, Chris Jericho doesn't spend evey waking minute analysing SciFi reruns...')...but Cody was talking about shaving his chest so I laugh every time. Can't help it.
But he is good on the mic; natural, it's not forced or rehearsed.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

jjapples said:


> Yeah he was good (Jericho's was epic though 'Chris Jericho doesn't live in his parent's basement, Chris Jericho doesn't spend evey waking minute analysing SciFi reruns...')...but Cody was talking about shaving his chest so I laugh every time. Can't help it.
> But he is good on the mic; natural, it's not forced or rehearsed.


Nice to see some praise for Cody. Ever since the start of the break up of Legacy, I've thought he's got a lot of potential. His first match on SD after being drafted was awesome and he's great on the mic.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

The roster for NXT season 2 is lightyears beyond season 1. With the exception of "Lucky Cannon" (seriously?) and possibly Cottonwood, this is a promising group of young men. 

Justin Gabriel should be worried because the WWE just found someone in Kaval who fills the same role but with 100x the moves, skills, and a better look.

Riley is the future. He's the Miz but with a better physique, more in-ring skills, height (we know how Vince loves the big men), and in my eyes, better mic skills as well.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> The roster for NXT season 2 is lightyears beyond season 1. With the exception of "Lucky Cannon" (seriously?) and possibly Cottonwood, this is a promising group of young men.
> 
> Justin Gabriel should be worried because the WWE just found someone in Kaval who fills the same role but with 100x the moves, skills, and a better loo
> 
> Riley is the future. He's the Miz but with a better physique, more in-ring skills, height (we know how Vince loves the big men), and in my eyes, better mic skills as well.


Oh I agree completely with this post.

Riley makes Miz look amateur, to be honest, and I'm a fan of Miz. Riley's mic skills sound way more natural than Miz's. I hope they go the route of Riley overshadowing Miz. They make a good pairing, but they would make way better enemies.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

^^Fellow Dallasite, nice


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Kaval/Riley was excellent.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

This season is starting to have exactly what I've wanted in season 1 -- more wrestling. Leave the five minute matches to Raw.

McGillicutty has really good in-ring charisma; he sells well, and his moves have an extra oomph to them.

I also like the gimmick he's portraying, like he's some awe-struck kid amazed to be in the WWE. He does a good job of feeding off of Kofi's energy, too.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I havent read the whole thread so I have to ask...who else went "holy shit" when Henning did that neckbreaker thing he did?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^
Little bit, yeah. He was pretty good despite everything I've read on here with people bagging the hell out of him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lucky cannon reminds me of a younger stevie richards

size, lanky, hair, long limbs, and build


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Kaval vs Riley was pretty damn good. They work well together. 
Hennig's neckbreaker was awesome. I didn't like that LuckyCannon guy that much. He seems way to boring.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Kaval/Riley was awesome as expected. I really liked Rhodes as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rhodes was good last night. So was Zack Ryder. I'm beginning to like his character surprisingly. Anybody think we're gonna see Rhodes vs Striker sometime? I can see Striker coming out of wrestling retirement just for that match.

Kaval vs Riley was MOTN.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Quite enjoyed the show tonight. Kaval/Riley was one of the best pure rookie matches either season of NXT has had so far. It was great to see the crowd getting into Ki's offence so much. The man really is dynamite in the ring if allowed to do his thing. 

Enjoyed the work from both Rhodes and Ryder too. Glad to see that Ryder is branching out a bit from being a complete comedy character. Rhodes has always been an awesome heel, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought the show was pretty good this week. 

The Riley/Kaval match was great, Kaval totally impressed me. Not sure what Morrison was going on about on the mic though...thank goodness they script promos nowadays. Although the lip consultation comment made me chuckle. The tag match was pretty good too, both rookies looked good in the ring.

I was VERY impressed with both Cody and Zach tonight. I mentioned in a thread that this show could help pros as well as rookies, and this was exactly what I was talking about. Zach showed some character and was great in his comment regarding the ring announcer. Then Cody shined later on with his mic work and actions towards Matt Striker. Hopefully this show opens eyes to some of the underused talent on both RAW and Smackdown.

This series is looked better than last imo. Is it just me, or do they seem a lot better in ring?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I love this week's show, everything seems in place and not randomly put together like season 1 was. Seeing Kaval in the ring kinda makes me miss Danielson already somehow.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I now have a tie for worst guys on the mic....John Morrison has just joined Jeff Hardy with that infamous title. I had to turn the damn channel he was so damn bad...fpalm. Future world champion my ass!


That was a really funny comment considering Jeff Hardy is a 3 time world champion.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Rhodes getting mic time was just what he needed to show his character off, and he's done a great job so far. Kaval was damn impressive in the ring, shame that Riley's won their match. To be honest, I care about everyone not named Cottonwood or Harris. Those guys are disastrous... anyways, loved the Senshi shout-in when Kaval got on.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Very good show tonight, the matches involving Kaval, Riley, Henning and Cannon made it perfectly clear who should be the final 4. These 4 guys, along with Percy Watsons are the only ones who are talented in the ring. O'Neil, Harris and Cottonwood are complete duds and should be the first 3 to be eliminated.

Riley vs Kaval was very very good, quite possibly the best match in NXT season 1 and 2(even though it just started) so far. If they faced eachother in a match every week of season 2 you would hear absolutely no complaint from me.

The tag match involving Henning and Cannon wasn't bad either. Cannon was ok, Henning really impressed me though. I really don't get why people on here have been bashing the hell outa the guy and saying he's boring as he showed otherwise in his match. His neckbreaker move was pretty sweet but I wish he would have used the perfectplex instead.

All in all, a really good show.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to side track the thread a little, but why is Hening using a different surname? He is being billed as Mr. Perfect's son, so why not let him use the family name?


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

What are peoples problems with Rotundo? I thought he looked pretty damn good in his match last week and seemed very athletic for as big as he is.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

another awesome show last night....nxt remains a constant in wwe programing


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I quite liked that spinning cravat neckbreaker.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ValiantSaint said:


> Sorry to side track the thread a little, but why is Hening using a different surname? He is being billed as Mr. Perfect's son, so why not let him use the family name?


They're running with the idea that it's his mother's name. Not entirely sure why yet, it would make sense to introduce him under a different name initially and only reveal who his dad is later but they've given it away from the very beginning.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> They're running with the idea that it's his mother's name. Not entirely sure why yet, *it would make sense to introduce him under a different name initially and only reveal who his dad is later but they've given it away from the very beginning.*


That's exactly what I was thinking. Why say that he's Mr. Perfect's son now, when they could've teased it for a while? Then he could have come out and say he wanted to make a name for himself, instead of using his father legacy to get ahead.

+1 for liking the spinning neckbreaker. Just awesome. That's how a finisher should be - quick and effective :gun:


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

very impressive show this season 2 have much better cast 
kaval / riley was good match and that was a amazing neckbreaker by henning


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

random thoughts on the second episode of season 2:

- The show remains awkward at times. It's like it is a live show and people just don't know what to do next. 
- The Kaval/Riley match was SUPERB. Kaval was not holding back at all and Riley took some heavy blows like a man. They had a nice flow between them (not perfect) and Kaval shined in the whole process. 
- Kaval's attitude in the ring gives me the impression of a mini-Orton. That's a good thing in my book. As i mentioned before Kaval will easily be one of my favourites in the WWE in a year or so.
- Riley didn't show many moves but i expect him to have more tricks up his sleeve or there is no reason people are hyping him so much. He plays his role perfectly and he is apparently getting pushed by the creative as a powerful winner. His mic skills though don't sound as good as people are saying ... he failed (again) to get a big reaction as an obnoxious heel, while praising the Miz ... not a good sign. He is definitely "the whole package" WWE is looking for. If it was up to the pros he should be a top favourite to win. With the fans voting too, him being so obnoxious won't be very helpful.
- Morrison got surprised by Striker to get the mic and he fumbled it completely. Get this guy in a ring and nowhere near a mic. His humour is cringing ...
- Lucky Cannon IS NOT A WRESTLER. The guy has the looks but his moveset consists of closelines and shoulder blocks. Not staying long in the competition. I hope Cody kicks his head in next week and makes him retire. 
- Hennig was not as polished as i hoped but he was decent. His pairing with Kofi was the best thing that could happen to him. Kofi is the most over person in the NXT roster and the reaction he draws is much much bigger than any other pro or rookie (ok .. maybe Miz is equal). Hennig is one of the rookies that will be happy the fans are having a saying in season 2. His neckbreaker at the end was frickin great.
- Cottonwood's promo was nothing like i expected. He is not SCARY ... he is a lonely kid that grew in a farm. WHO GIVES A SHIT ????? The probably ruined his gimmick with that promo.
- Husky is not bad after all. His promo was interesting and he is also not bad in the ring ... I can picture him as a midcarder in SD at some point.
- Cody is very good at the mic but that hit on Striker was a bit forced. 
- Striker is still irritating but his expressions at the end made him a bit likable. 
- I am starting to like team LayCool. Michelle in particular should do more commentating ...


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

ValiantSaint said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Why say that he's Mr. Perfect's son now, when they could've teased it for a while? Then he could have come out and say he wanted to make a name for himself, instead of using his father legacy to get ahead.
> 
> +1 for liking the spinning neckbreaker. Just awesome. That's how a finisher should be - quick and effective :gun:


Well, at least they gave a believable reason on the difference in his name change. Rather then just ignoring it completely.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Just like Viewers Choice, the fan vote is rigged


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kaval/Riley and Layla in that dress were great.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm a little late on these, but I thought I'd throw in my updated rankings.

My "Way Too Early Rankings" from Week 1:

1. Percy Watson
2. Alex Riley
3. Joe Hennig
4. Titus O'Neil
5. Lucky Cannon
6. Husky Harris
7. Eli Cottonwood
8. Kaval

And my "Still Too Early Rankings" from Week 2:

1. Joe Hennig *(+2)*
2. Alex Riley *(0)*
3. Percy Watson *(-2)*
4. Kaval* (+4)*
5. Lucky Cannon *(0)*
6. Titus O'Neil *(-2)*
7. Eli Cottonwood *(0)*
8. Husky Harris *(-2)*

I'll be doing these rankings this season the same way I did them last season: Based on win/loss (or no action at all), plus how I felt personally about their performance, including any promo they give (pre-tapes included at this early point in the season), as well as any exposure they get on regular WWE programming. So, while it's still early:

*JOE HENNIG* moves from #3 to *#1* and in my opinion, deserves this in every way. He had a great showing in the tag match and has already done some major work to prove the naysayers, myself included, that they're wrong about his mic ability. Hennig is truly emerging as the total package and in my opinion, is a favorite to win NXT. The win helps his ranking, and his exposure on Superstars also gets him some points.

*ALEX RILEY* holds his *#2* spot after a great match with Kaval, who also earned himself some major points. He's showing major promise in every aspect and had a very convincing performance, as well as a strong finish. Riley needs some more opportunities to get his gimmick to click with the WWE crowd, however. In my opinion, he is the other major favorite to win NXT, and I'm looking forward to seeing how he'll force the issue with limited mic time.

*PERCY WATSON* falls to *#3* after no action this week. My opinion on him, which is _very positive_, has not changed. However, the lack of involvement is not going to help you hold onto your spot, especially when that spot is #1. Can't wait to see more from him.

*KAVAL* jumps up four spots to sit at *#4*, and I do believe I told you so. I ranked him where I ranked him last week with good reason, and I defended it by saying that he most certainly would not stay there for long. Kaval had a great match with Riley and is inches away from solidifying himself with the WWE crowd. There are many bright possibilities in his pairing with LayCool, and I look forward to seeing the attention WWE gives this dynamic.

*LUCKY CANNON* holds his *#5* spot despite losing, and you can thank Titus O'Neil for not seeing action this week. I think Cannon showed good ring presence this week although most people have trouble shining as much in tag matches (Hennig obviously excluded from "most people"). I think he will do much better in a single's environment and will hopefully get a chance to shine in the near future. Cannon has a great story which I hope we will get to see in his pre-tape next week, and I think he will connect well with the fans.

*TITUS O'NEIL* falls two spots to *#6* after no action this week. No big deal here, and nothing to worry about yet, in my opinion. I like O'Neil's in ring attitude and I felt that he impressed me on the mic last week, despite many people picking at his comments. For me, as an FCW follower, it was one of the better promos I've seen him give, and for me, that means he's showing signs of improvement and is inspired by this NXT call-up. I hope to see him do well as NXT rolls on.

*ELI COTTONWOOD* holds at *#7* after what I felt was a surprisingly good pre-tape. Call me crazy, but I see more mainstream potential in Cottonwood than I do in Husky Harris. I feel that although I have seen many of Cottonwood's performances and will never call him the best in the world, he is catching an unfair amount of flack due to the giants that have come before him. I hope he's able to impress in the undoubtedly borrowed time he has on NXT, and at least leave a positive impression of who Eli Cottonwood is.

*HUSKY HARRIS* falls to *#8*... sorry kid. He was impressive in the ring last week, but is unconvincing on the mic and despite his family history, somehow lacks character depth. His look is also hurting him, which is never good for an aspiring pro wrestler who can actually wrestle. I can't figure out what it is about this guy. I just see him ending up as a Trevor Murdoch. Good family history, talented in-ring wrestler, surprising athleticism -- and yet, nothing to care about. Give me something to care about.

Looking forward to the next episode. This is a very talented class of wrestlers.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

If you're a fan of Eddie Murphy, you'll get him.

Same cheesiness. Big smile. Very charismatic. Lots of dancing and flamboyant mannerisms.

Shelton's Big Mama storyline would've been perfect for Percy eventually. Whatchu doin to my bayby!!~

But that's what he is. A comedic wrestler, not a serious generic clone. We've had Norman Smiley's over the years, Santino's etc. He's around there.

He's awesome by the way. You guys will be heaps entertained by him. Just don't take him too seriously and relax, and you'll love it


----------

